# Buy/Sell forum for Reptiles??



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

I noticed that there is a Buy/Sell forum for fish, but not Reptiles. I fully understand that Fish are the Main Topic of this Site, But do you have a Reptile Classifieds or am I just missing it??

I am also wondering where you all buy your Reptiles??? Online??? Pet store???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Drunkenblade said:


> I noticed that there is a Buy/Sell forum for fish, but not Reptiles. I fully understand that Fish are the Main Topic of this Site, But do you have a Reptile Classifieds or am I just missing it??
> 
> I am also wondering where you all buy your Reptiles??? Online??? Pet store???


 well for reptiles we just use the members classified
and i get mine for all over 
if u want go to kingsnake.com and they have a awesome reptile classfieds
or reptimart.com


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you can sell reptiles in the member classifieds because it is not just for fish









and i just get my reptiles from the pet store


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Check out Kingsnake.com, they have an extensive classified section. Seems like a lot of good breeders over there as well.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Death. I was just getting poissed cuz I couldn't find any online gecko stores and you pulled through. Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Drunkenblade said:


> I noticed that there is a Buy/Sell forum for fish, but not Reptiles. I fully understand that Fish are the Main Topic of this Site, But do you have a Reptile Classifieds or am I just missing it??
> 
> I am also wondering where you all buy your Reptiles??? Online??? Pet store???


 Feel free to post up your sell in the classifieds.


----------



## Drunkenblade (Aug 15, 2004)

All I saw was Fish.... I just feel weird posting Reptiles in a Fish Forum









Thanks for the help so far.... I am a frequent user of Fauna, Kingsnake and Reptibid...... All good sites!!

If you do/don't know I breed quite a few diff. Species of Kings/Milks and have been doing it for a long time..... About 2 months ago I Split Ties with my Buisiness Partner to venture out on my own.... "Rough"

I was not a big Computer user until then and mostly relied on my Ex-Partner to do the Comp. sales/work while I focused on breeding projects.

Anyway I am triing to find as much info as I can on where you all visit/buy Reptiles online to get better Ideas about how I can improve my own site.....

Look.... I am new to your Forum and could use an opinion from people I have had little contact with........(does that make sense??)

Feel Free to Visit My Website and let me Know what you think







It has been up for about 5 weeks and I am still posting pics.....

Once again, take a peek... Be honest! If it is a pile of "Crap" let me know!

http://www.webspawner.com/users/drunkenblade/index.html


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think you should talk to Xenon about become a community sponser here. After doing that you can sell your herps to members and advertise to members here on the site.


----------

